# just picked up an S3



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

after years of riding VW's i finally got an Audi. 
As i love hatchback's the choice was A3. 
And so i searched the classifieds and found this beauty. 


























specs; 

- '99 model with the 210 horses 
- Airco and sunroof 
- White Alcantra, Black leather interior 
- 18" Audi Wheels 
- Xenon headlights 

plans ; 

- KW Variante 3 (already at home) 
- Forge diverter dump-valve 
- Dastek Unichip (recovered from my ABF-engined Corrado) 
- Front mount intercooler 
- Samco hoses 
- Other rims 
- drive the hell out of it (with lots of spins on the "ring" )


----------



## nicomista (May 12, 2010)

Awesome seats! I assume that's classy suede.


----------



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

yes they are.


----------



## zero_x_soul (Feb 22, 2009)

its making me wanna sing stevie wonder 'isnt she lovely'


----------



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

thx,

first update is done; FORGE Diverter Valve is on.
just ordered a KW Variant 3, looking for a downpipe and frontmount intercooler.
Unichip Piggy-back will be put on once my audi-mechanic friend has had time to give her a complete check.


----------



## Hawaii5-0 (Apr 10, 2007)

niice! _obligatory mk4-tard comment:_ Lower it. :laugh:


----------



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

should be sorted that out by this week-end.


----------



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

it has been a while but i 've been in hospital for several weeks.

so car is now lowered (not scrapping) with a Kw Variant 3 and rolling on 18" sportec rims


















some information for those behind me


----------



## zero_x_soul (Feb 22, 2009)

i wish a3's were sold in the us i envy you so much.


----------



## Tom Duff (Jun 19, 2010)

What grill have you got on there?


----------



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

it's a no sign S3 grill from Mattig.


----------



## Tom Duff (Jun 19, 2010)

I like it, was it sprayed black as all I seem to be able to find is a chrome one for the S3. 

The sportecs are very tasty as well.


----------



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

no, 
this is how i bought it. 

http://www.autostyle.nl/productfind...&searchfor=&universal=false&indexdesc=Grilles


----------



## das Boot mein Auto (Feb 17, 2007)

and this is why i wish i lived in europe. i hate the american market. boo america...boo


----------



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

we wouldn't mind getting the same car and gas prices as you guys.


----------



## zero_x_soul (Feb 22, 2009)

MK3_16V said:


> we wouldn't mind getting the same car and gas prices as you guys.


 dont forget the women:laugh:


----------



## xOG (Oct 7, 2010)

i really wish we had this in the US. 
my aunt use to have a S3 in brazil. loved that car!


----------



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

nein , 4-motion (Haldex). 
 S3 is same chassis as MK4 Golf 4-motion.


----------



## Spitzbergen (Sep 10, 2010)

Regardless, it's a good looking car!


----------



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

thx.

plans for next year.

get the sportec's powercoated gun metal.
get a set of rota grid in 9,5 x 18 all around (if this fits)
get the car chipped. 

enjoy " the ring"


----------



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

now with 3000K Xenon headlights


----------



## Solyarkin (Jan 17, 2009)

sportec wheels =(((


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

sell me your car :laugh: we need more of these beauties in the us

i envy you :thumbup:


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

looks good


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

Nice! I just picked up a Blue A3 4-door Quattro, I can't wait to start upgrading it!!


----------



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

end of the month it should be chipped.


----------



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

sportec's now darkgrey


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

A rear bar will do you HUGE wonders and an exhaust would be quite cool. having done all the bolt ons to my 225TT and THEN doing a big turbo, has me recommending to do software, dv, exhaust ONLY!! don't do dp, fmic, etc. It is so negligable for the money spent. just save up for a big turbo and spend less in the end and REALLY enjoy your time and money spent.


----------



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

few more pics


----------



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

on the road


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

Awesome s3...

Wish we got them stateside.

Have fun with it!


----------



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

been a while.

I added some carbon Fiber parts



















got it chipped to 257 bhp.

still got plans for a hybrid turbo.


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

The car is looking great! What suspencion do you have? Is that factory sport?


----------



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

no,
it's a KW Variant 3.


----------

